# What's the minimum size for a breeding tank?



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of possibly breeding my Betta but I would like to know what the minimum size would be. All so could you use a split tank for breeding? As in having a fish living on one side but use the other side for breeding?


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

Please? I really need the help...


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

The last minimum size I heard was ten gallons. However I could be wrong, I'm not a breeder at this time. As for a split tank, I'm not exactly sure. I'm sure others would know though.

Good luck!


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! I've been wondering because I've been told 5 some times and other tomes 10


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've heard of experienced breeders doing it in 5s, but really, a half-filled 10 gallon seems to be the way to go.

Do you have all the other tanks you will need, too?


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't have the tanks yet because I'm trying to get all the information first before I actuly 'dive' into the whole thing.


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

Can anyone help with the divided tank thing?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'd say no less then 10g, but I would go with a 20g long.


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

Mom won't let me get anything larger then a ten at the moment >.<


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think a divided tank would be a good idea because the fry when they hatch are super tiny and could swim into the other side and get eaten.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you have a hundred+ tanks for the juveniles?

Be honest with yourself, if your mom won't let you have a 20 long ... what makes you think she will let you have all those tanks for the juveniles?

Please read this: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...reeding-bettas-considerations-supplies-82909/

It answers your questions, and should hopefully open your eyes to the responsibilities you will be stepping into...


----------

